# repair manual help??



## marc-25 (Mar 3, 2003)

I can't find a repair manual for my 1991 nissan 240sx, is there a repair manual somewhere out there and I just haven't found it yet?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

there should be a repair manual for ur car i got one for my 89 240sx at kragen auto parts, its made by chilton, check around a couple of those places they should have one and if not they can order one even the dealer can order u one if u really want but it will prob be more expensive through them.


----------



## StanBo (Sep 15, 2002)

There is a FSM from Nissan direct. You can find them on ebay all the time.

Prepare to spend money on them. They can go for $75+ But they are the manuals that the dealerships use. There is every nut and bolt in that book. It is well worth the money.

Post any questions you need answered from it here. I have the 1993 so some of my answers might help you.


----------



## VonBargenJL (Jun 29, 2005)

i have roughly the same question and looked at Chilton, this will work for a 1991 Silvia in Japan correct?

http://www.delmarlearning.com/brows...id=12067&isbn=0801982626&cat1ID=AU&cat2ID=CHM


----------

